# 2010 OMBTT KY Lake Championship results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

1st Englefield/Cooper 10/10 30.53 8,000+1,500 in incentives= 9,500
2cd Burt/Ganger 10/10 28.17 4,000+540 incentives 4,540
3rd Davenport/Featherolf 7/7 19.56 3,000+240 incentives 3,240
4th Norman/Huber 7/7 19.02 2,500 
5th Magato/Moran 6/6 18.70 2,000+260 incentives 2,260
6th Hoffman/McNiel 8/8 17.85 1,700
7th Maurice/Patrick 8/8 14.51 1,400
8th Fry/Ginter 6/6 14.10 1,200
9th Daniels/Hiles 6/6 13.79 1,000
10th Sindelir/Campbell 7/7 12.12 900

There are more in the money go to www.ombtt.com for total results. Congrats to all it was one of the most challenging tournaments I have ever fished. Waves up to 5 foot plus fish that did not want to bite and a lake lower than I have ever seen it it was flat out scary! Guys were running as much as 80 miles one way in that kind of weather. Once again congrats to all in the money and especially the team of Enlefield and Cooper who just flat out wacked em! Thats a good weight in the fall but the way the lake was fishing it was that much better.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats to everyone,, especially to my two partners/teachers b.fetherolf and j daniels, heard the fishing was really tough and everone got wet, u two keep it up and we will whack em next spring!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

CRAZY championship payout!!!! 

I'd rather fish this than the BWS- I have free room and board on KY lake- you guys going back in 2011?

Congrats to all- and congrats to Jamie and Jami making OMBTT a success!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> CRAZY championship payout!!!!
> 
> I'd rather fish this than the BWS- I have free room and board on KY lake- you guys going back in 2011?
> 
> Congrats to all- and congrats to Jamie and Jami making OMBTT a success!!!


I'll fish it with ya Nip!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

we're in!!!

These events are Stratos 2X too!!!

Now you're goona make me get a new boat!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I would sure like to have you Rorey. We will indeed be heading back to KY Lake in 2011 lets hope the lake fishes better. Also in 2012 we will be removing a Indian tournament and replacing it with a lake erie event. I will be spending some time up there this year to see where we want to launch at but I want to keep it close to East and west Harbor so guys that do not want to run are close. Also we have at least 5 spots available now and maybe more. You can hold your spot for the 75.00 membership until 02/15/11 then you need to have your 300.00 in deposits in. Dont miss out the money is great and so are the guys. WWW.OMBTT.COM


----------

